# Focus Camera store website hacked



## Jaysheldon (Jan 7, 2020)

News out today is that the website of Focus Camera was hacked perhaps in November, with attackers able to skim off credit card information from buyers. 









MageCart Attackers Steal Card Info from Focus Camera Shoppers


The website of popular photography and imaging retailer Focus Camera got hacked late last year by MageCart attackers to inject malicious code that stole customer payment card details.




www.bleepingcomputer.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 7, 2020)

I stopped accepting credit cards for my small business and switched most of my sales to Amazon where they take care of hacking issues and payments. I could have been wiped out from legal fees if my small business web site were hacked and had to spend a lot of time keeping up to date on the exploits. I prevented lots of attacks, in the end, it was too stressful for a relatively small business. I have no idea of how much of my Amazon fees goes to dealing with hacking losses, but they charge me plenty. Same with Paypal.


----------

